# Wie macht man sowas?



## Blutkind (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich stehe total auf die HP designs von PORT-ALL.ORG(siehe bild)

nun würde ich gerne für mein eigenne seite auch so einen schönen skin (für phpnuke) machen ,habe aber keinen schimmer wie die das machen das es so plastisch wirkt

also mal ne liste mit fragen,wenn es dafür tuts gibt wäre das noch besser!


HIER DAS ORIGINAL IM GANZEN!


----------



## Blutkind (3. Juni 2004)

1. wie male ich überhaupt so kompakten formen?


----------



## Blutkind (3. Juni 2004)

2. wie bekomme ich so eine glass optik hin(mit spiegel effekt)?


----------



## Blutkind (3. Juni 2004)

3. wie bekommt man sone texturen für die oberfläche hin?

danke für jede hilfe!


----------



## da_Dj (3. Juni 2004)

Also wenn du Photoshop Anfänger bist, könnte das ein wenig dauern, bis du soetwas hin kriegst. Lern erstmal Basics hier im Forum & bei Google einfach mal danach suchen. Bei http://www.photoshoptutorials.de gibts auch einen Workshop so weit ich mich erinnere, in dem ein GUI [was du suchst eben] komplett aufgebaut wurde. Danach kannst du dann so etwas wie Texturen oder Spiegelungen anschauen [auch danach einfach mal im Forum suchen, wurde oft genug behandelt].


----------



## Senfdose (3. Juni 2004)

Hier  noch ein kleiner  Link>>>>Hier KlicksuMich


----------



## Blutkind (3. Juni 2004)

ist zwar noch nicht ganz das was ich suche aber erstmal danke


----------



## d-minded (3. Juni 2004)

Schau dir auf gfx4ever.com folgende Tutorials unter "ps - object" an:

1. "autoradio" (Hier siehst du "basics" und wie kompliziert das wird.)
2. "homepage_tool: stylebutton" (Hier siehst du wie man diese Glasoberfläche mit Spiegelung hinkriegt.)
3. "homepage_too: apple style" (Hier siehst du wie man ein solches GUI aufbaut)

Dann ziehst du deine persönlichen Lehren aus den Tutorials und kreirst ein _eigenes_ GUI. Es ist ja nicht das Ziel, dass jeder beim anderen das GUI abschaut und nachbaut, oder?


----------



## Blutkind (3. Juni 2004)

jo das hilft mir schon eher!

das ist ja mein ziel ein eigennes zu basteln,das von oben war ja auch nur als beispiel gemeint


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Juni 2004)

Ein Klassiker => http://www.eyeball-design.com


----------

